# Upgrades on reels



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Today the upgrade kit came in for the Stella 10KSW and I like it. So I thought that I'd post a few upgrades and a new reel.

This is the Stella 10K upgrade with a JM T-Bar handle LT-91, JM spinnning power arm and a JM 16K Monster Spool. I'm comparing it side by side with another 10K to show the difference.



The next comparison is between a Shimano TLD 30A II and one with the Tiburon frame, drag and handle upgrade.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That looks amazing!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet looking reels.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

By the way what rods do you have the Stellas on? Looks like Trevallas...


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Those are amazing. I love modifying reels! What's the upside for the TLD upgrade? I did the drag plate upgrade and a power handle on my TLD 20, but stopped shy of the full conversion.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Good eye Lobsterman, I do like the Trevellas. I think that they are a great off the shelf rod. I'm sure that one of the rod building Guru's could built me a perfect rod for those reels. I just haven't gotten the urge for a custom rod yet.

PJ the advantage of the full conversion it is really handy in the event that you get spooled. If that happens take out the end plate four screws and remove the end plate. Pull out the empty spool, pop in the full spare with drag washers, put the end plate on, install screws and you are back in business. Much faster than trying to respool while out fishing.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

The TLD 30 Tib conversion is sweet~


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The complete TLD 30A II conversion kit was around $130.00 or so if I remember correctly. Not a bad upgrade if you already have the reels. I can tell you they are Wahoo killers for sure. Mr Hoo will swim to the boat at 10 miles an hour and the auto shift to high speed lets you keep him under tension all the way in.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very very nice! A Stella is most definitely on my wish list!

Where did you buy the kits?


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Kim.. PM sent.. please reply when you get a minute. Thanks!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You can get both the JM and SOM kits at http://www.jignpop.com/
The SOM kits and costs aren't that far apart so it a matter of which look you like better.


----------

